
European Commission to revoke British .eu domains after Brexit - imartin2k
https://www.euractiv.com/section/digital/news/commission-to-revoke-british-eu-domains-after-brexit/
======
drilldrive
This is quite disgusting. How will these companies rebuild their reputation of
their URL's after this? So there will not even be a redirection to the new
site?

~~~
Arnt
They could redirect for about 1-2 years; this was announced quite some time
ago.

As to why: No other outcome has been negotiated and the rules said that
citizens of an EU country may have domains. What do do when a country leaves
wasn't a topic when the .eu rules were written, so the thing that's happening
isn't what anyone wanted.

AFAICT Theresa May hasn't even asked for any sensible timeout or grandfather
rule as part of the brexit negotiations.

